# john deere x720 lost all electrical



## yamaha292 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey guys New to the forum and looking for some help. I just got a 2007 John Deere x720 and was cutting my grass last night and everything worked good until I turned the headlights on then the engine sputtered, so I flipped the switch again to see if it would do it again and it did not. So I continued cutting grass and finished the yard and when I pulled up to the garage and set parking brake it shut off and the dash went out. I tried to restart and the dash flickered one last time and that was it. Batter is 12.73 volts only fuse that has power is for the power port. I checked the power coming off the starter solenoid going to the harness and that is good. I don't have a wiring diagram to know where the power is suppressed to go next. The ground is good from battery to chassis. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy yamaha292,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There should be power to the key switch. The dash lights are normally powered through the key switch in the "on" position. The headlights may be powered through the key switch, but sometimes not because they draw too much current.

I am going to GUESS defective key switch.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Quote: "only fuse that has power is for the power port".

What other fuses are there that do not have power? 

I have an old Kubota that has a fusible link in the circuitry. I never tested it, (and I could unplug it) but I assume that NOTHING will work if I blow this link.


----------



## yamaha292 (Apr 30, 2015)

I was trying to figure out how to post a picture and finally gave up. I figured out the problem, it does have a fusible link and I thought that was the problem but turned out to be a bad connection in the fuse block. When I checked for power I took my volt meter to the fuse itself I should have pulled the fuse and checked the pin itself. The fuse wasn't blown it just wasn't making a connection. It got hot from poor connection and melted the fuse block a little bit. I cleaned the connection, tweaked the pin to pinch the fuse a little tighter and put some dielectric grease on it to slow any further corrosion at the fuses.


----------

